# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Restos24 Preliminary

## KevinS

With more of us traveling in November, I thought that it might be helpful for me to get  this out earlier than I normally would.  This preliminary version has  all of the updates which I have to date.  I expect to make additional  updates in early December.

----------


## amyb

So grateful you still keep on producing this restaurant guide for us. Kevin, you rock!

----------


## GMP62

Kevin, we thank you so much for all of your efforts…it’s greatly appreciated. It’s a valuable resource which we’ve come to depend upon while on St. Barth. With so many openings and closings each year, it is no easy feat to keep this updated. Hats off to you, sir, and merci beaucoup!!

----------


## JEK

The master has spoken! Well done Kevin!

----------


## jim2

Thank you Kevin. Very helpful.

I saw something called Ti Corail a casual beach place which is apparently new. In Grand Cul de Sac. Will book it for lunch one day.

----------


## Cwater

> Thank you Kevin. Very helpful.
> 
> I saw something called Ti Corail a casual beach place which is apparently new. In Grand Cul de Sac. Will book it for lunch one day.



Ti Corail will not disappoint.

----------


## KevinS

> Thank you Kevin. Very helpful.
> 
> I saw something called Ti Corail a casual beach place which is apparently new. In Grand Cul de Sac. Will book it for lunch one day.



Jim, Ti' Corail is in the former O'Corail location, next to Ouanalao  Dive in the alleyway between Le Serano and Le Rivage (ex-La Gloriette).  Parking is  difficult, Le Rivage has parking, Ti' Corail does not) but it is worth  the effort.  Reservations are pretty much a must.  email to  ticorailsbh@gmail.com or Whatsapp to 590.690.41.78.59.  (My  understanding is that country codes are needed for whatsapp.  I'll  correct that in the resto list.)

----------


## jim2

Kevin, thanks I now know exactly where it is.

I am going to give my list of restaurants to Wimco tomorrow and let them do whatever they promise.

----------


## marybeth

I love this list and especially its timing as it's always right before we leave for our trip.  Thanks for your work and efforts Kevin!

----------


## JEK

> I love this list and especially its timing as it's always right before we leave for our trip.  Thanks for your work and efforts Kevin!



Of course you know he did all for you

----------


## cassidain

> Whatsapp to 590.690.41.78.59.  (My  understanding is that country codes are needed for whatsapp.



downloaded WhatsApp yesterday and used it today to make couple of Ti Corail reservations. seamless. un grand merci, Kevin !

----------


## elgreaux

Looks great Kevin,
the only thing that pops out to me at first glance is that I believe this place has closed: Fostok GourmetCornerSt Jean

----------


## dhring

I just noticed that La Creperie's website https://creperiestbarth.com/ shows opening hours starting at 11:30 am - implying that they no longer serve breakfast.    Is that in fact the case, or are in reality are they opening at the customary 9:00 am?

Thanks in advance for some on-island intelligence!

----------


## KevinS

> I just noticed that La Creperie's website https://creperiestbarth.com/ shows opening hours starting at 11:30 am - implying that they no longer serve breakfast.    Is that in fact the case, or are in reality are they opening at the customary 9:00 am?
> 
> Thanks in advance for some on-island intelligence!



In my experience, updating webpages is difficult, but updating Facebook is easy.  Facebook says 9AM.  If FB is wrong then my recommendation is to go to Oubli or Arawak.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks, much appreciated.

----------


## KevinS

> I just noticed that La Creperie's website https://creperiestbarth.com/ shows opening hours starting at 11:30 am - implying that they no longer serve breakfast.    Is that in fact the case, or are in reality are they opening at the customary 9:00 am?
> 
> Thanks in advance for some on-island intelligence!




At 08:50 this morning, the lights were on and the Open sign was on the door.

----------


## dhring

> At 08:50 this morning, the lights were on and the Open sign was on the door.



Awesome!  Merci!

----------

